# Chef Michael Wray...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

he was the winner of the first Hells Kitchen... whatever happend with him and his restaurant??? i hear nothing of him, or it... i did some quick searching on google, and i get hits for lolapop as a name for the restaurant, but cant seem to find it... secondly i heard that second season opened up with it saying hes the head chef and owner of tatou but apparently that is false... anyone here have any details or insight on this???


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i guess not much of anything.


----------

